# Front site conundrum...



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

So I have this S&W 1911 from the Performance Center I have mentioned before. 1000rnds plus, and it's a damn fine machine. I have no complaints (so far) but one, and that's the front site. The gun has a Wilson adjustable rear site with a simple black blade style front site. 

It's just black on black site picture, which is very slow for me to get a site picture with.  I would really prefer something up front to make the front site stand out from the rear. "So change out the front site" you say. Can't, as the 1911s from the PC have a proprietary cut, so you can't just buy a Novak front site, or Xpress site, etc and put it on. Blah. 

So, I figure I have two choices. I can go the nicer more expensive route and send it to a place like tooltech who can put a Trijicon tritium insert directly into the front sight:

http://www.tooltechgunsight.

Don't know what the cost is, but no matter it will take time and $$$...

Or, for like $5-$6, I can get some site paint, paint the blade red, and be done with it:

http://www.brightsights.com

Third option? Thoughts?


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 18, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Or, for like $5-$6, I can get some site paint, paint the blade red, and be done with it:
> 
> http://www.brightsights.com
> 
> Third option? Thoughts?



I'd spend the five bucks or so and get some fluorescent model paint and do it yourself.  That is what I've done with my Kimber, and other guns in the past.  

:2c:  My two cents is your presentation is gonna get your sights on target better then any painted sights will.

Where exactly in the Boston area are you, if you don't mind?  When you're in town.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe one of the fiber optic type sights. 

I recently saw some for the 1911 at CDNN Investments, I think.  Won't do much for night, but they sure do show up like lighting at night.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 18, 2009)

I say paint the front edge of the sight!

I am not a fan of night sights (Personal Preference). I had Trijicon's on my Beretta and eventually had them removed. I think they are to distracting in very dark environments (night shooting). 

I can damn sure put it up and hit a 8 or 10 inch group with just point-n-shoot out to 25 yds without ever seeing the sights. But this only comes from familairity with your weapon of choice and practice, practice and more practice.

But then I do think it is a personal preference.

If this is a home defense gun and not an everyday carry gun, I would put a small tactical light on it before I would do night sights.

JMHO


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> I'd spend the five bucks or so and get some fluorescent model paint and do it yourself.  That is what I've done with my Kimber, and other guns in the past.
> 
> :2c:  My two cents is your presentation is gonna get your sights on target better then any painted sights will.



Of course, but my splits are consistently faster when shooting the site picture I seem to pick up quickly, that are on my other guns. I might try the cheap paint option, but I hate to cheap out on such a nice - not to mention expensive - 1911. 



TheWookie said:


> Where exactly in the Boston area are you, if you don't mind?  When you're in town.



I'm in Metro West. You know, God's Country. 

I come into town pretty regular. What gets you stuck in....I mean living in, the People's Republic of MA? What range do you go to? I'm a member at Braintree, but shoot IDPA all over the state where they have it, etc.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 18, 2009)

Try some temporary auto paint. It is made by Duplicolor and can be washed off! That way you can try it and if you don't like it - remove it!

Bingo Bango, problem solved! Next!!!


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

08steeda said:


> I say paint the front edge of the sight!
> 
> I am not a fan of night sights (Personal Preference). I had Trijicon's on my Beretta and eventually had them removed. I think they are to distracting in very dark environments (night shooting).
> 
> ...



Right now, more of an IDPA, course, range gun. It might graduate to CCW gun with a few thousand more rnds. Im not hung up on night sights either, but I do like something to at least differentiate the front site from the rear. Bullsye guns are black on black, but fast it aint. Yes, I would hit my intended man sized target at typical SD distances with no sites at all, but I do enjoy placing well at IDPA and spanking various people who trash talk...


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 18, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> I might try the cheap paint option, but I hate to cheap out on such a nice - not to mention expensive - 1911.
> 
> I'm in Metro West. You know, God's Country.
> 
> I come into town pretty regular. What gets you stuck in....I mean living in, the People's Republic of MA? What range do you go to? I'm a member at Braintree, but shoot IDPA all over the state where they have it, etc.



Cheap paint works.  But I'm a nobody paper and steel shooter.  SO my experience comes from that perspective. 

I'm down in Plymouth, I use the range at the dump in Bourne,,haha.  But I can use long gun and hand gun,,, and I'm the RSO. :) I'd like to get up to Braintree one of these days, although, I'm not a member.  IDPA is right down my alley.  I was looking at a match coming up in Springfield, I think.  Maybe we can't get together and compare sights


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 18, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Try some temporary auto paint. It is made by Duplicolor and can be washed off! That way you can try it and if you don't like it - remove it!
> 
> Bingo Bango, problem solved! Next!!!



Well said, I agree.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 18, 2009)

If the problem is a "black on black site picture", one of the easiest things you can do to compensate is get more light in your sight picture. 

New sights don't sound like an option for you, but any "semi-decent" smith in your area should be able to shave down what you've already got for fairly cheap.

I saw you said you're rocking an adjustable rear sight. Is this primarily a competition gun? If so, take it to a jeweler and have them throw a gold dot on the front sight. Shows up great during the day and looks sexy to boot.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 18, 2009)

rick said:


> If the problem is a "black on black site picture", one of the easiest things you can do to compensate is get more light in your sight picture.
> 
> New sights don't sound like an option for you, but any "semi-decent" smith in your area should be able to shave down what you've already got for fairly cheap.
> 
> I saw you said you're rocking an adjustable rear sight. Is this primarily a competition gun? If so, take it to a jeweler and have them throw a gold dot on the front sight. Shows up great during the day and looks sexy to boot.


 

Man I can't believe I didn't suggest the front blade get shaved! Great Idea!!!

The Gold Dot sounds way COOL too!!!


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Cheap paint works.  But I'm a nobody paper and steel shooter.  SO my experience comes from that perspective.
> 
> I'm down in Plymouth, I use the range at the dump in Bourne,,haha.  But I can use long gun and hand gun,,, and I'm the RSO. :) I'd like to get up to Braintree one of these days, although, I'm not a member.  IDPA is right down my alley.  I was looking at a match coming up in Springfield, I think.  Maybe we can't get together and compare sights



There's much closer then springfield. Take a look at the NES forums section on "pistol competition" section for schedules and locations. A match almost every weekend in the summer:

http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/index.php

I have not actually been hitting as many matches as i usually would as I have been shooting weekly during training with a group I am currently working with. 

Let me know if you want to meet up at Braintree or what ever.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 18, 2009)

I love black on black sights, I can aquire super quick and it is nice for me. "every shooter is different." You should start talking to some of your local Gun Smiths. But just like everyone else in here, I will have to agree and tell ya to get some cheap paint and paint the front site.


----------



## dusty (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.galatiinternational.com/...en=PROD&Store_Code=GIO&Product_Code=HVSW1911R


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

rick said:


> If the problem is a "black on black site picture", one of the easiest things you can do to compensate is get more light in your sight picture.
> 
> New sights don't sound like an option for you, but any "semi-decent" smith in your area should be able to shave down what you've already got for fairly cheap.
> 
> I saw you said you're rocking an adjustable rear sight. Is this primarily a competition gun? If so, take it to a jeweler and have them throw a gold dot on the front sight. Shows up great during the day and looks sexy to boot.



Good thoughts, thanx.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 18, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I love black on black sights, I can aquire super quick and it is nice for me. "every shooter is different." You should start talking to some of your local Gun Smiths. But just like everyone else in here, I will have to agree and tell ya to get some cheap paint and paint the front site.


 

I always used to zippo the front blade before each competitive shoot! Blacker the better!


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

dusty said:


> http://www.galatiinternational.com/...en=PROD&Store_Code=GIO&Product_Code=HVSW1911R



I believe that's a standard S&W cut, which is Novak. Different animal then what I have. :cool:


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 18, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> There's much closer then springfield. Take a look at the NES forums section on "pistol competition" section for schedules and locations. A match almost every weekend in the summer:
> 
> http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/index.php
> 
> ...



I'm in a bad spot for matches myself, for me it's either Springfield, Wooster, or Yaamouthport.


Thanks for the link, and invite, I'll check it out and get back to you.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> I'm in a bad spot for matches myself, for me it's either Springfield, Wooster, or Yaamouthport.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, and invite, I'll check it out and get back to you.



I thought you were Boston area? I shoot at "wusta" also and that's a good club. There's also Harvard and others sort of in that area.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 18, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> I thought you were Boston area? I shoot at "wusta" also and that's a good club. There's also Harvard and others sort of in that area.



LOL - wusta - I was hoping you'd get that.  I signed up at that website and I'm gonna do some surfing before I get back to you, but, yeah, I want to meet up with ya.   I'll let ya guess my screenname:cool:

I hear they're strict at Braintree, on drawing from the holster or anything like that, is that your experience.  I don't need to be John Wayne, but I know what I'm doing and if I can't do that then I might as well shoot at the dump!

Haaarvaard - they gotta gun club?:confused:  Might be too much edumacation in that room for my dumb-ass.

I can get to Fenway Park in 30 minutes, so yeah, I'm in the Boston area.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 18, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> LOL - wusta - I was hoping you'd get that.  I signed up at that website and I'm gonna do some surfing before I get back to you, but, yeah, I want to meet up with ya.   I'll let ya guess my screenname:cool:
> 
> I hear they're strict at Braintree, on drawing from the holster or anything like that, is that your experience.  I don't need to be John Wayne, but I know what I'm doing and if I can't do that then I might as well shoot at the dump!
> 
> ...



Then you have way more clubs to shoot at then you realize. At least 5-6 within an hour or less driving. Harvard is the best club around BTW.


----------



## dusty (Jun 18, 2009)

My bad! You got Wilson.:confused:


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 18, 2009)

Like others,  paint....... a simple inexpensive alternative.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Buy some glasses.... 


I like black on black, but I also cut a line top center of the front sight with a razor....


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 18, 2009)

Buy a gun that you can change the front site on if you don't like black on black.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 19, 2009)

dusty said:


> My bad! You got Wilson.:confused:



The rear site is Wilson. I did find that dawson precision has a red fiber optic site for the PC guns, so that works. However, I also found a cheap easy method that seems to be getting good feedback using reflective tape:

http://pistol-training.com/archives/376


----------

